# Marine Aquariums > Invertebrates & Critters >  Losing fish or shrimps in your marine tank ?

## Gary R

Losing fish or shrimps in your marine tank then watch this

https://youtu.be/t23eylcc-WE

----------


## lost

got a few of them in my tank :EEK!:

----------


## Gary R

> got a few of them in my tank


Hope they are not as big as that one  :lol:

----------


## lost

hope not but i have seen a few big ones having said that i have lost a few things these past few days :Frown:  don`t think its one of them monsters tho

----------

*Gary R* (29-11-2019)

----------

